# Mozilla 1.0 Officially Released Today!!



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.mozillazine.org/articles/article2278.html

Also....here is PCWorld's announcement of the release of Mozilla 1.

http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,101670,00.asp

Warning: The servers at Mozilla are very very very busy right now. You may have to wait for your turn to download. My time was almost 1 hour at 56k at 5:00pm Central Time. Dont let any talk of waiting discourage you from getting Mozilla. Its well worth the time invested.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

What "Killer" features does Mozilla have that would make me want to run it?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its not Internet Explorer...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Call it ignorant bliss, but I am happy with IE 6.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Me too, although I never used to until IE6.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *Call it ignorant bliss, but I am happy with IE 6. *


Remember rule #1 with computers..

If its working, don't mess with it!


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Mozilla was tested by hundreds and hundreds of users for four years now to get it right. Mozilla.org still states that the final 1.0 version is still in the testing stages. So..no matter how you look at it, if you want to use Mozilla, youre using it at your own risk.

I have been testing Mozilla for about a year now and have gone through various stages of software from those daily builds to the milestones that are known as the Release Candidates. Those RCs are more stable than Internet Explorer and Netscape. I will state this: the milestones are well polished and are fine to use with almost any operating system without fear of crashing or putting your operating system to the "format" stage.

The ones who are excited about Mozilla are the geeks and others who love to get into the source code to make the browser so much better. The difference is that Mozilla isnt a rush job. The programmers took the time and energy to make Mozilla what it is today.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But to the ones who need some type of convincing to make a move. What would you say to them to make the move?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If you are happy with Internet Explorer and have no problem with it, there is no reason to move. Mozilla is a great browser, but not any better or worse than Internet Explorer. I have replaced Netscape with Mozilla, but still use IE6 most of the time....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's better than IE in one awesome way - it supports 32bit graphics (24bit with a full 8 bit alpha channel). This allows smooth blends with transparent images, and semitransparent images. Every major browser except IE for Windows supports this (inculding IEMac), unfortunately, websites fail to use it for two reasons:

1- IEWin is the most popular browser
2- 32-bit files are huge, and aren't supported in JPEG so they can't be lossy-compressed (they must be lossless PNGs until JPEG is updated)


----------

